# Experienced Dulcolax users share your routine



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm trying to see if i can use Dulcolax daily before i have my Amitiza prescription.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Spasman,Are you planning to use Dulcolax tablets or suppositories? When I use Dulcolax, I take three tablets at bedtime, or no later than about 11 PM. I take it with several glasses of water and try to have a fairly empty stomach. Dinner is early and light if I eat dinner at all. I hope for a result soon after waking up, but it usually does not kick in until between 10 and 11 AM. I definitely make sure that I am at home when it starts working. I use to try using only two tablets, but it was too unpredictable as to how long it would take to work, or if it would work at all. I have no idea how Dulcolax would interact with Amitiza. Having taken Amitiza, I would imagine the cramps would be pretty fierce. You should ask your doctor. I hope this helps.


----------

